# [SOLVED] please help me someone!



## vivi1287 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok so i have been playing WIZARD101 for over 2 years now and recently my laptop got water damaged and was a complete loss had to buy a new one now i downloaded the game but it keeps giving me error msgs i read all the system requirements followed each and every step made sure everything was installed i also downloaded directX 11.0 windows 7 version and still no luck can someone help me plz last error message was cannot read messages client failed do i need anything like flash plug in java script or any other program? i have a gateway laptop not sure whats going on could it be my laptop? i never had this problem before and its getting frustrating  i'd appreciate the help 


Thank You


----------



## worfking (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: please help me someone!*

we need specs on the new machine. you might need to update your drivers as well


----------



## vivi1287 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: please help me someone!*

ok ty i can give you the exact error message and any info you need just ask awayand i will try my best and that error message says- initialization error: direct3d renderer creation error: creation failed invalid 3D device type


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

-Your video setting are not correctly set, try these to set them back: 

-Navigate to the Control Panel by doing so:
Start > Control Panel > Display Properties
Then Click the Settings tab followed by clicking Advanced, and then click the Troubleshooting tab. Drag the Hardware Acceleration slider to the right (Full). Click Apply/OK and then click OK again. Then finally Restart the computer so changes may take place.

-If what i said above doesn't work, please make sure your video drivers are updated (you can google it if you don't know how to update them)


----------



## vivi1287 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: please help me someone!*

TeenScripts i tried everything you said it appears that its fine i did some research that solved my problem windows 7 has DirectX 11.0 as Default and i am not able to downgrade or disable that option the specific one the game requires is DirectX 9.0 even if i download 9.0 it will stay as 11.0 thats why i kept getting the same error message heres my solution downgrading from windows 7 to XP now why would i do that But i am a Gamer so i am gonna put some thought into it lol i miss playing my game and to think my subscription is still in full effect my luck eh THANK YOU VERY MUCH for all your help...and BTW it WORKS PERFECT on XP


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Your welcome!

Please mark this thread as solved by doing so:


----------

